# PluginAlliance bx_rooMS at LDay +Aug $44. Promo_ OR _ Valhalla Room @ $50.?



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2018)

Does anyone here have experience with both bx_rooMS and Valhalla Room ? 

Have Valhalla Plate and very comfortable with Room. Just prefer the better ….
THX


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm not sure I would compare these two as choices. They are not really apples to apples IMHO. BX roomMS has the ability to do mid side processing whereas Valhalla Room does not do Mid Side. There are times when you might want the control of affecting the Mid Side processing of reverb and in that case BX roomMS is the clear choice. There are tricks around this though with a little DAW routing of your reverb to a mid side plugin. I do like all of my BX plugins but I don't own any of the Valhalla stuff despite the rave reviews they get. I think you should get both


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 30, 2018)

I demoed the Bx_RoomS when it came out and thought it was just okay. I am a big fan of the valhalla room reverb. I still want to get Valhalla shimmer , plate and vintage verb at some point.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> I'm not sure I would compare these two as choices. They are not really apples to apples IMHO. BX roomMS has the ability to do mid side processing whereas Valhalla Room does not do Mid Side. There are times when you might want the control of affecting the Mid Side processing of reverb and in that case BX roomMS is the clear choice. There are tricks around this though with a little DAW routing of your reverb to a mid side plugin. I do like all of my BX plugins but I don't own any of the Valhalla stuff despite the rave reviews they get. I think you should get both



THX for posting! OK with M/S points. 
I struggle a bit with the vast support of quality FX which are long-in-tooth_ and with little ongoing updating. 
Maybe newer tech doesn't help greatly, but tending here toward bx_rooMS. 
Dirk seems cool dude, and very committed to improving FX tools. 

Off Trk _ but tempting alternative is his new bx_masterdeck which ends up being 'net' $74. 
Have read critiques, but Dirk will surely update this as it is his creation …. right ?


----------



## wst3 (Aug 31, 2018)

As mentioned, they are two different tools. I have Valhalla Vintage and and bx_rooMS, among others.

(for the sake of argument I will assume that Valahalla Rooms is every bit as good as Valahalla Vintage.)

I think the Valhalla reverbs compare quite favorably with the best reverbs I've used, including Exponential Audio R4 and Phoenixverb. But I consider all of these to be "conventional" reverbs, or rather I use them rather conventionally.

I consider bx-rooMS, Eventide Black Hole, Zynaptiq Adaptiverb, and similar tools to be more sound design oriented, although I have had great success using Adaptiverb in more conventional settings. I haven't done a lot with bx_rooMS yet, mostly because I only recently picked it up, but I suspect it too can be used in either mode.

I have yet to purchase anything from Plugin-Alliance from which I didn't get a lot of use. That is probably as much a "feature" of their trial period as their coding, there are a handful of plugins I've tried but not purchased from them.

If you already have something from Valhalla I'd probably be inclined to try bx_rooMS, but I don't think there is a poor choice there.


----------



## gregh (Aug 31, 2018)

note that on top of the pluginalliance sale you can use Labor-Day-25 to get another $25 off


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 31, 2018)

what does he mean with 44$ then? bxrooms seem to cost 99$ atm.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 31, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> what does he mean with 44$ then? bxrooms seem to cost 99$ atm.



Not really sure of all PluginAlliance reward/discount progs, but I have many of their libs, and get regular emails with various promo offers.

There is a current PA promo running to Sept 3 ...... (12) libs with major discounts, including bx_rooMS for $69. I have monthly codes for specific amounts, and today there is a new $25 Labor Day (1-time) code. Either Monthly or Labor Day gets me to $44. 
Can't use em both on same order ....  
.... otherwise, I would step up to one of their upper level offers.


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 31, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Not really sure of all PluginAlliance reward/discount progs, but I have many of their libs, and get regular emails with various promo offers.
> 
> There is a current PA promo running to Sept 3 ...... (12) libs with major discounts, including bx_rooMS for $69. I have monthly codes for specific amounts, and today there is a new $25 Labor Day (1-time) code. Either Monthly or Labor Day gets me to $44.
> Can't use em both on same order ....
> .... otherwise, I would step up to one of their upper level offers.



thx for the headsup. i just checked my mails and got offer aswell!


----------



## gregh (Aug 31, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Not really sure of all PluginAlliance reward/discount progs, but I have many of their libs, and get regular emails with various promo offers.
> 
> There is a current PA promo running to Sept 3 ...... (12) libs with major discounts, including bx_rooMS for $69. I have monthly codes for specific amounts, and today there is a new $25 Labor Day (1-time) code. Either Monthly or Labor Day gets me to $44.
> Can't use em both on same order ....
> .... otherwise, I would step up to one of their upper level offers.



I got Fault for $4 using LABOR-FAULT-29 along with the Labor day Labor-Day-25


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 31, 2018)

wst3 said:


> As mentioned, they are two different tools. I have Valhalla Vintage and and bx_rooMS, among others. ***
> I think the Valhalla reverbs compare quite favorably with the best reverbs I've used ****
> I have yet to purchase anything from Plugin-Alliance from which I didn't get a lot of use.
> If you already have something from Valhalla I'd probably be inclined to try bx_rooMS, but I don't think there is a poor choice there.



Many thanks! I agree this is almost a coin flip, but inclined to stay with Valhalla Room and continue adding when desired.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 31, 2018)

gregh said:


> I got Fault for $4 using LABOR-FAULT-29 along with the Labor day Labor-Day-25


Marketing so often screws up truly capable firms and cool individual efforts !! 
Just grabbed the Fault deal. New PA $25 Labor Day Code caused me to go back and consider a couple of their top products. 
When Checking Out, system will not take both my Aug user code and the Labor Day code ...... although I did not see any restriction on the new LD code. 
Today is end of Aug, so used that for LA FAULT offer @ $4. 
Congrats PA Mktg!

Still have the LD $25 Code to use, but now only interested in bx_rooMS @ net $44. Valhalla Room @ $50. is always there, so no rush. 
Was leaning toward one of the Consoles, or bx_masterdesk ...... 
Oh well.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 31, 2018)

Fresh question …. I saw several critiques for bx_masterdesk but they were more 'meh' comments than technical complaints. 
Only a few hours left, but in Cart now @ $74. 
Since this is Dirk's baby, I believe he will do some work to improve it. 

Can anyone add some helpful detail in terms of how useful the current version can be.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 31, 2018)

You can only use 2 codes at PA at a time. So your voucher or the labor day code on top of the sale code. It is in the email. 

I, unfortunately, grabbed Fault last weekend at the $29 sale price. I'd already used my voucher on RooMS at the beginning of the month.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 31, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> You can only use 2 codes at PA at a time. So your voucher or the labor day code on top of the sale code. It is in the email.
> 
> I, unfortunately, grabbed Fault last weekend at the $29 sale price. I'd already used my voucher on RooMS at the beginning of the month.



 Yep ... I can live this, but PA loses a far larger order in the process (over policy and $25). 
I'll enjoy Fault for some limited purposes. Sorry for your higher cost.

May still go for bx_rooMS after a bit more time contrsting with Valhalla Room Demo.

Dunno about bx_masterdesk tho, and will pass without some strong supporting User impressions.


----------



## KMA (Aug 31, 2018)

gregh said:


> I got Fault for $4 using LABOR-FAULT-29 along with the Labor day Labor-Day-25



I just picked up Fault for $4. Many thanks, @gregh!


----------

